# "First Anniversary Trophy Race" @ MSI Racing and Hobbies (September 17th-20th)



## polarismudder85 (Jan 7, 2008)

*"First Anniversary Trophy Race" @ MSI Racing and Hobbies (September 17th-20th)*

MSI racing and Hobbies will be having their first anniversary race, Practices will be held September 17th and the 18th (Thursday & Friday), they will have 3 Qualifiers on Saturday the 19th, and the 4th Qualifier and the mains will be on Sunday the 20th. Entry fee is 35 bucks for the first class and 15 for each additional class. You can call to pre-register. There will be trophies and t-shirts. Classes are: 13.5 rubber touring car, VTA, 13.5 single cell 12th scale, world gt, 17.5 foam touring car. :wave:

Contact Marc Irby for Questions:
MSI Racing and Hobbies
29925 Grosebeck HWY.
Roseville, MI. 48066

PH# 586-552-4425
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

shoot that sound so much like the old winter champs by rivertown racers now don't that bring back old memores


----------



## polarismudder85 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Event Hours:*

Thursday Practice: Sept 17th (Noon - 9pm)
Friday Practice: Sept 18th (7am - 10PM)
Saturday: Sept 19th (Quailfiers start @ 11am - doors open at 7am).
Sunday: Sept 20th (Mains starting @ 11am - doors open at 7am).


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

crashmaster:

Hi,

why don't you make the trip, it's a fun track to race at. who knows maybe you won't live up to your name!!!!
I'm going to try and make it.


----------



## polarismudder85 (Jan 7, 2008)

TimXLB said:


> crashmaster:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Yeah Tim hope to see you out here !!!!

Jason


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Do you have tp pre-register? I'd like to come but have a lot of things up in the air at work and won't know If I can make it till the Monday or Tuesday of that week.

And I heard there is a spec rubber tire but did not see mention of it above, is that the case or will it be open?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> Do you have tp pre-register? I'd like to come but have a lot of things up in the air at work and won't know If I can make it till the Monday or Tuesday of that week.
> 
> And I heard there is a spec rubber tire but did not see mention of it above, is that the case or will it be open?


Hey Miller Time, 

The last time I talk to Marc, he stated that there was a spec tire and a weight rule 1500. You can show up you might miss out on getting T/Shirts we will be glad to see you. Fee is $35.00.:wave:


----------



## polarismudder85 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Spec Tire*



Miller Time said:


> Do you have tp pre-register? I'd like to come but have a lot of things up in the air at work and won't know If I can make it till the Monday or Tuesday of that week.
> 
> And I heard there is a spec rubber tire but did not see mention of it above, is that the case or will it be open?


For the race the tire will be jaco blues....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Jaco Blues.....!!!!!!! was that Muddy Waters or BB King :dude:


Is there an on-site Hobby Shop and will the Blues be available that Saturday?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> Jaco Blues.....!!!!!!! was that Muddy Waters or BB King :dude:
> 
> 
> Is there an on-site Hobby Shop and will the Blues be available that Saturday?


Yes, there is a Hobby Shop on site he have them in stock and Xray parts.


----------



## polarismudder85 (Jan 7, 2008)

The trophies are in, they look pretty sweet !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a couple questions if you don't mind.

I have heard different ideas on how practice will be run. I need a idea when to show up. Is practice going to be controlled or is it going to be open?

What is the final ruling on what motor class (17.5,13.5,or 10.5) we are going to be run for foam touring? I'm thinking about coming up there today to practice to try to get my foam touring car in the ball park for the motor that we will be running.

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Bigz84 said:


> I have a couple questions if you don't mind.
> 
> I have heard different ideas on how practice will be run. I need a idea when to show up. Is practice going to be controlled or is it going to be open?
> 
> ...


I would talk to somebody at the shop to clear things up for you.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

polarismudder85 said:


> The trophies are in, they look pretty sweet !!!!!!!!


Polarismudder85, This what they look like.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Alright put me down for 13.5 rubber (and save me a couple sets of tires in the shop) and possibly 17.5 foam (still waiting on a servo to show up). What time are the doors open on Saturday?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> Alright put me down for 13.5 rubber (and save me a couple sets of tires in the shop) and possibly 17.5 foam (still waiting on a servo to show up). What time are the doors open on Saturday?


I will tell Marc to put them up for you.


----------



## polarismudder85 (Jan 7, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> Alright put me down for 13.5 rubber (and save me a couple sets of tires in the shop) and possibly 17.5 foam (still waiting on a servo to show up). What time are the doors open on Saturday?


Ok will save the tires and doors open at 7 am, bring everyone you know !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

TimXLB said:


> crashmaster:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


im going to have too pass just spent like 200 just to run on a crappy dirt track here in grand ville for the morl so funds are gone and the the wife would kill me if i did that two weekends in a row plus i don't have none of those brushless motors i have bigger lol i have like 3 more outings with my anteak motor home 1 car show and 2 camp outings yet in october plus 200 for storage fees


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Four more day's .


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

3 more days:wave:


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

little will said:


> 3 more days:wave:


 Two more Days this should be a good layout.:wave: I love Little Will's hair.:tongue:


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

Today the world comes to MSI racing and hobbies!:thumbsup:


----------



## polarismudder85 (Jan 7, 2008)

The layout is sweet !!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

little will said:


> Today the world comes to MSI racing and hobbies!:thumbsup:


Not to see you!:wave:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll be leaving early in the morning so see yall when you open


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> I'll be leaving early in the morning so see yall when you open


Have a safe trip up here. The track have some what of a grove. Lap time's James 10.0 for rubber tires. VTA lap time's 11.2 by Mike D, James 10.8. No lap Time's for 12 scale yet or foam at this time.:wave:


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*Race Results*

_*12th Scale Stock (A Main)*_
1) Ray Cappel
2) Dennis King
3) Gabe Hoban
4) Todd Bigelow
5) John Bender Jr.
_
*13.5 Rubber Sedan (B Main)*_
1) Frank Duffner
2) Ken Miller
3) Gabe Hoban
4) Charles Carrier

_*13.5 Rubber Sedan (A Main)*_
1) Dave Johnson
2) James Reilly
3) Jeff Hawkins
4) Willie Thomas
5) William Jossens
6) Mike D.
7) John St. Amant
8) Barry Z.

_*Vintage (B Main)*_
1) John Bender Jr.
2) Bob Zohr
3) Heather Reilly

_*Vintage (A main)*_
1) Barry Z.
2) James Reilly
3) Jeff Hawkins
4) Mike D.
5) Joe O'Connor

_*13.5 Foam Sedan*_
1) Ray Cappel
2) Ken Miller
3) Todd Bigelow

*Top Qualifier's: *
Dennis King - 12th Scale stock
Dave Johnson - 13.5 Rubber Sedan 
James Reilly - Vintage
Ray Cappel - 13.5 Foam Sedan


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

I hope you guys had a ball. I'll feel better about not being able to race once Friday gets here. Marc, all I want for that 30 bucks is a T-shirt, the rest is track donations. See you all Wednsday.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks Marc, had a great time !! Best part ? .......... no oval (sorry, just mess'in with ya).


----------



## JcHawkins (Jul 27, 2009)

msircracing said:


> _*12th Scale Stock (A Main)*_
> 1) Ray Cappel
> 2) Dennis King
> 3) Gabe Hoban
> ...


Marc, I had a great time out this weekend; thank you for hosting. It is always much fun to run at your place and I'm glad that we have MSI! With regard to A-main VTA, please correct the post to reflect that Joe took 3rd and I took 4th, followed by Mike D in 5th.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

JcHawkins said:


> Marc, I had a great time out this weekend; thank you for hosting. It is always much fun to run at your place and I'm glad that we have MSI! With regard to A-main VTA, please correct the post to reflect that Joe took 3rd and I took 4th, followed by Mike D in 5th.


Jeff, good job on third for 13.5 rubber.


----------



## JcHawkins (Jul 27, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Jeff, good job on third for 13.5 rubber.


Thanks. It's that XRay.... And a lot of luck


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

*Thank You!!*

Hey guys, Thank you to all that showed. Not exactly sure why the turn out was so low. I guess maybe too early in the year. Either way it was some exciting racing (especially in the mains). We are considering doing a Snowbirds Warm Up Race. That won't be until Feb. or so. We are trying to put together an oval race soon too (won't interfere with any road course racing, it will be a Saturday event). I hope you all had fun!! See you all soon. Remember the new points series starts Weds. Sept. 30th and Sunday October 3rd. We will also be racing this week (weds. and fri.)

Thanks,
Marc


----------

